# Cooler Master Eisberg "Offizieller Erscheinungstermin"



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. Mai 2012)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg


----------



## rabensang (10. Mai 2012)

*Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Die Bilder zeigen die finale Eisberg  Das Vorserienmodell wurde bereits auf der CeBIT präsentiert.


----------



## streega (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Schaut vielversprechend aus ... Coolermaster ist als Top Case Hersteller in diesem Segment schon lange überfällig.


----------



## Skysnake (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

schön, dass der erste Test schon durch ist...

Bin gespannt, wann weitere kommen, und vorallem, wann das Ding im Handel ist. Mich hat es auf der CeBIT sehr begeistert.


----------



## Cook2211 (10. Mai 2012)

Oh, dann bin ich aber gespannt. Endlich mal was anderes als der übliche Einheitsbrei in diesem Segment.


----------



## derP4computer (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Schaut ja gut aus, und was kostet der Spaß?


----------



## ludscha (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Ja sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber nix für mich


----------



## hotfirefox (10. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Wenn der Preis stimmt und dieBodenplatte sammt Struktur was taugt, dann kann man damit sicher tolle WaKüs aufbauen.
Ja man könnte gar noch einen GPU Kühler in den Kreislauf einbringen.
Es gab(gibt?) ja auch eine Kühler-Pumpenkombination von Swiftech aber günstig war die nicht.


----------



## Shizophrenic (11. Mai 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

endlich mal was mit  vernünftigen gedanken, eheim pumpe hört sich schonmal nicht schlecht an, modularität ist auch gegeben, Wenn der preis stimmt können die anderen kompaktkühlungen einpacken ^^


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

gerade erst durch Zufall auf das Produkt gestossen...
Bin auch schon einmal auf erste Tests gespannt....Die bislang auf dem Markt präsenten Teile sprechen mich nicht 100%ig an....Mal schauen, was daraus wird. Go...Cooler Master/ Alphacool...Go!


----------



## razzor1984 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Auf einen richtigen Test warte ich schon lange 



derP4computer schrieb:


> Schaut ja gut aus, und was kostet der Spaß?


 
Laut Video:

120er - 129 euro
240er - 139 euro 

Ich finde mal die 240er version extrem interessant 

Gespannt bin ich auf die Lautstärke der Pumpe!
Aber im großen und ganzen muss ich sagen ,bin ich extrem positiv überrascht


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

naja, ist von der CeBIT das wars. So "exklusiv" ist meine CeBIT news praktisch auch.


----------



## Mageastor CM (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Zwischendaten/Vorab Infos?:

Die Pumpe ist gut genug für mehrere CPU´s oder GPU´s ... Der Kühlblock  ist High-Flow optimiert, das System ist pur aus Kupfer und demzufolge  Hochleistungsfähig. Das Material der Schläuche ist diffusions-minimiert  und halten die Flüssigkeit länger im System. Knickschutz integriert. Der  Schlauchdurchmesser beträgt 11mm aussen / 8mm innen. Die Anschlüsse G  1/4 werden schwarz-pulverbeschichtet sein. 

Ein Ausbau zu dieser Konfiguration mit größen wie 360,480 oder größer -  stellen kein Problem da. Die Pumpe wurde von uns getestet bis 480 sogar  MO-RA Radiatoren stellen für Eisberg kein Problem da.
Viele Leute sprechen uns auf den Fillport an. Dieser mit G1/4 Gewinde  und kann mit einen AGB verbunden werden oder mit einem Fillport in einem  Gehäuse. Es wird auch später ein Werkzeug geben das auch die Befühlen -  bzw. das Entleeren der Eisberg noch weiter vereinfacht.


----------



## <BaSh> (11. Juni 2012)

Das hört sich doch gerade für Einsteiger sehr gut an 
Ist die Pumpe auf irgendeine Art entkoppelt?


----------



## razzor1984 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Hört sich ja alles wirklich gut an 
Paar Punkte würden mich noch interessieren, ist die Pumpe steuerbar ?
Wie Bash schon fragte, wie wurde die Entkoppelung realisiert ? (wird überhaupt entkoppelt?)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit den Cooler zu reinigen?
Düsen jet plate is ja recht gut, nur bei so feinen Strukturen kann sich leicht Schmutz ansammeln 

Grüße Razzor


----------



## Uter (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*



razzor1984 schrieb:


> 120er - 129 euro
> 240er - 139 euro


 Dann hätte die 240er Version aber das deutlich bessere P/L-Verhältnis.



Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Der Kühlblock  ist High-Flow optimiert, [...]


Aber hoffentlich kein High-Flow-Kühler, oder? 
Wie sieht die Struktur genau aus? Ist sie für das System entwickelt oder basiert sie auf einem vergleichbaren Kühler? 



Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Das Material der Schläuche ist diffusions-minimiert  und halten die Flüssigkeit länger im System. Knickschutz integriert. Der  Schlauchdurchmesser beträgt 11mm aussen / 8mm innen.


Welche Flüssigkeit wird genutzt?
Sind die Schläuche härter als normale PVC 11/8er oder ist der Knickschutz nur zur Sicherheit? Woraus bestehen sie? PVC?



Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Ein Ausbau zu dieser Konfiguration mit größen wie 360,480 oder größer -  stellen kein Problem da.


 Radis sind i.d.R. kein Problem. Gibt es eine Vergleichbarkeit was die Leistung und/oder Lautstärke angeht zu anderen aktuellen Pumpen?


----------



## razzor1984 (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*



Uter schrieb:


> Dann hätte die 240er Version aber das deutlich bessere P/L-Verhältnis.


 
100% mehr Fläche für 10 euro  - Müsste man den Begriff Mezie neu Definieren 
Gespannt bin ich auf die Singel Version, des "Eisberges" - PREIS ?????


----------



## Skysnake (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*



Mageastor CM schrieb:


> Zwischendaten/Vorab Infos?:
> 
> Die Pumpe ist gut genug für mehrere CPU´s oder GPU´s ... Der Kühlblock  ist High-Flow optimiert, das System ist pur aus Kupfer und demzufolge  Hochleistungsfähig. Das Material der Schläuche ist diffusions-minimiert  und halten die Flüssigkeit länger im System. Knickschutz integriert. Der  Schlauchdurchmesser beträgt 11mm aussen / 8mm innen. Die Anschlüsse G  1/4 werden schwarz-pulverbeschichtet sein.
> 
> ...



Ich bin auch sehr auf die WaKü gespannt. Das Ding hat einen SEHR guten Eindruck auf der CeBIT gemacht. 

Was denkt ihr, wann man die WaKü verfügbar wird?


----------



## Hansen (4. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

Hallo

Ich habe gestern den Support von Coolermaster angeschrieben um heraus zu finden wan die Eisberg in Deutschland in den Handel kommt.

[FONT=&quot]Thank you for your inquiry (I hope you understand English).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]We  expect that the Eisberg Cooling will be available in Europe within 2  months. Please keep an eye on Coolermaster websites and your local  computer  store. 
[/FONT]


----------



## bundymania (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

ich bin jedenfalls gespannt auf diese Sets !


----------



## Skysnake (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

nicht nur du


----------



## razzor1984 (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

schließ ich mich gleich an , ICH AUCH 
Meinen alten Q6600 kann man mit nem 240er vielleicht noch bis ans LIMIT quetschn, die Frage ist wie gut sind die Radiatoren, den ein B3 Stepping is ein kleines Atomkraftwerk


----------



## Soellner (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

mai 2012 oder 2013??? ^^

wollte august september meine baustelle in angriff nehmen,
werd ich ne h100 verbauen müssen oder kommt der eisberg demnächst in den handel?
bis anfang oktober würd ich noch warten...


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*



Soellner schrieb:


> mai 2012 oder 2013??? ^^
> 
> wollte august september meine baustelle in angriff nehmen,
> werd ich ne h100 verbauen müssen oder kommt der eisberg demnächst in den handel?
> bis anfang oktober würd ich noch warten...


 
Ich empfehle dir dringe noch zu warten ^^ Die H100 ist mit ihren ~ 90 bis 100 euro (je nach dem) sehr teuer ^^
Die Eisberg liefert alleine nur mit den Infos die man bis jetzt weiß, ein um welten besseres Packet ab. Aber das Hauptaugenmerk liegt m.m nach an der Modularitat + den verbauten Komponeneten ^^

Sollte der EISBERG später kommen, überbrück die Zeit mit einem Scythe Mine 2 oder setzt gleich auf High end Lüku ^^


----------



## Soellner (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

jo der eisberg macht schon nen verdammt guten eindruck für ne fertig wakü, für ne richtige is leider kein geld mehr da,
das mit dem lukü zur überbrückung is ne gute idee, nur auf 4,5 ghz werd ich nen 3770k wohl erst dann mit dem eiberg haben^^
nen highend lukü mag ich nich, wenn schon mit fenster und ner 690! DDDDD hehehe, dann kein so nen klobigen brocken.

wäre ganz nice wenn das ding bald im laden steht, würd der angekündigte 36er radi für 3770k oc auf 4,5ghz + gtx690 reichen?
auf der h100 hätte ich 4x 
*SCYTHE 120x120x38 Scythe Ultra Kaze 3000U/m*

montiert, ich weis sie sind laut aber schaufeln auch ne menge  würde der 360er radi das locker mit 6 der genannten lüfter packen kann ich schön die luft aus dem rechner pusten,
bin mit noch etwas unschlüssig wie ich das am besten wegs airflow anordne (obsidian 800d + h100 bzw eisberg radiator)



(die 50db sind egal, dafür gibts n hs und ne lüftersteuerung)


----------



## razzor1984 (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*



Soellner schrieb:


> jo der eisberg macht schon nen verdammt guten eindruck für ne fertig wakü, für ne richtige is leider kein geld mehr da,
> das mit dem lukü zur überbrückung is ne gute idee, nur auf 4,5 ghz werd ich nen 3770k wohl erst dann mit dem eiberg haben^^
> nen highend lukü mag ich nich, wenn schon mit fenster und ner 690! DDDDD hehehe, dann kein so nen klobigen brocken.
> 
> ...


 
Wenn eh kein Geld vorhanden ist nimm mal Abstand von der Einbindung der GTX690.
Bezüglich Fläche, denke eher in Richtung MORA 

Anfänglich coole mal nur die CPU, da reicht ein 240er locker aus ^^


----------



## Soellner (25. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*

jo, hab eben gelesen die 690er mit wakü braucht alleine minderstens nen 240er.
werds so machen wie du gesagt hast, wegen airflow meld ich mich hier nochmal wenns soweit ist,
hab da meine bedenken das ich das so optimal hinbekomme da ja die hitze von einem gpu komplett ins gehäuse geht


----------



## razzor1984 (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Kompaktwasserkühlung: Preview zum Cooler Master Eisberg*



Soellner schrieb:


> jo, hab eben gelesen die 690er mit wakü braucht alleine minderstens nen 240er.
> werds so machen wie du gesagt hast, wegen airflow meld ich mich hier nochmal wenns soweit ist,
> hab da meine bedenken das ich das so optimal hinbekomme da ja die hitze von einem gpu komplett ins gehäuse geht


 
Glaubs mir die 690er braucht weit mehr Fläche als nen 240er, sicherlich machbar wäre ein Gespannt von einem 360er nur ist das Delta Wasser oder verreinfach die Wassertemperatur dann jenseits der 40 Grad, dies würde dann wieder in hohen Temperaturen resultieren. (Einfachste Lösung externer - RADIATOR)
Zwecks Airflow, die geringste Wassertemperatur und somit kühlsten Temps erreichst du mit "kalter" Außenluft, in der Pushrichtung


----------



## Malustra (2. August 2012)

Hi,

wie ja bekannt ist, soll jetzt die neue Cooler Master Eisberg serie erscheinen.
Sozusagen der Konkurrent zur Corsair Hydro serie etc.
Nur qualitativ alles hochwertiger mit deutschen Pumpen etc.

Da ich nirgends finden konnte, wann man die Produkte mit 120er/240er Radiator kaufen kann,
hab ich mich an Cooler Master gewendet.
Die sagten, dass man die Kühler ab August/Anfang September erhält.

Nur als Info für diejenigen, die es noch nicht wissen. 


Gruß
Malustra


----------



## razzor1984 (2. August 2012)

Danke für die Info 



Malustra schrieb:


> Sozusagen der Konkurrent zur Corsair Hydro serie etc.
> Nur qualitativ alles hochwertiger mit deutschen Pumpen etc.


 
Da muss ich dir wiedersprechen, die Eisberg kann man als wirkliche "richtige" Wakue bezeichnen. Sie wildert nur im Preissegement, von einer  Mini Wakue herum (H100). Die wichtigsten Punkte sind einfach die  Modularität. Gespannt bin ich mal, wann es den Test von *Klutten* gibt.
Ob Sie wirklich eine Deutsche pumpe verbaut haben? 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wasserkuehlung/211576-cooler-master-eisberg.html


----------



## Malustra (2. August 2012)

Na umso besser 
Dann ist der Preis ja doch noch gerechtfertigt.
Wäre ja lustig, wenn ich damit noch meine GPU kühlen könnte, wobei mir das zu unnötig und zu teuer wäre.

Wo steht denn eigentlich, dass die Pumpe von EHEIM ist?
Zu mindestens wird sie doch qualitativer sein als aktuelle Corsair/Antec Pumpen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

(Anmerkung: Die letzten drei Posts wurden ursprünglich als eigenständiger Thread erstellt. Ich habe mir erlaubt, sie in den bestehenden zu verschieben)


----------



## Malustra (2. August 2012)

Hm nicht so prickelnd, war ja eine eigenständige Ankündigung, die jetzt im Sande verläuft, aber ok ^^


----------



## razzor1984 (2. August 2012)

Malustra schrieb:


> Na umso besser
> Dann ist der Preis ja doch noch gerechtfertigt.



Das 240er - Pack ist m.m nach ein P/L Hit 



Malustra schrieb:


> Wäre ja lustig, wenn ich damit noch meine GPU kühlen könnte, wobei mir das zu unnötig und zu teuer wäre.



Die Gpu einbinden ist genau ,dass Sinnvollste an einer Wakue  . Die heutigen Cpus profitieren bei weiten nicht mehr so viel wie die GPU ^^
Teuer  ist bei Wakue immer ein sehhhhr relativer Begriff(wakue kann sehr leicht extrem ins Geld gehen aber--> ), der Fullcover cooler  kostet zb bei Alphacool auch nicht wirklich viel ^^ Wenn man es zb. mit  den EKL Peter vergleicht, ist diese sogar billiger 



Malustra schrieb:


> Wo steht denn eigentlich, dass die Pumpe von EHEIM ist?
> Zu mindestens wird sie doch qualitativer sein als aktuelle Corsair/Antec Pumpen


 
In einem Youtube video wurde erwähnt ,dass die Pumpe von einem  deutschen namhaften Hersteller ist. Was nun wirklich verbaut wird,  werden wir eh bald sehen^^


Schlussendlich wird man dann bei den verschiedenen Test sehen, wie sich die Eisberg schlägt. 
Punkte die m.m wichtig sind:
Wie wurde die Entkopllung realsiert/gibt es eine?
Welche Pumpe wird nun verbaut.
Grundstrucktur des Cpu coolers^^
Möglichkeit diesen zu reinigen ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. August 2012)

Malustra schrieb:


> Hm nicht so prickelnd, war ja eine eigenständige Ankündigung, die jetzt im Sande verläuft, aber ok ^^


 
Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Leute mit Interesse den Thread abonniert haben dürften, trägt er auch den neuen Titel


----------



## Malustra (3. August 2012)

@ruyven, na dann passt das ja 


Bzgl. des 240ers, da muss ich mal schauen, wie der so wird.
Mit den 240ern hab ich z.B. bei Corsair schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht,
weil ich nur die warme Luft durch den Radiator pusten konnte.
Bei den 120ern kann ich von außen kühle Luft ansaugen.

Aber wenn man die Schläuche abnehmen kann, dann könnte ich ja die tollen Löcher vom Obsidian 800D nutzen
und den Radiator außerhalb des Gehäuses irgendwo anbringen 

Stellt sich dann nur die Frage, wie man das mit dem befüllen/leeren/säubern der schläuche/Pumpe macht.


Wenn man sich so einen GPU Kühler Block kauft, dann passt der doch aber nicht auf jede Grafikkarte oder? 
Das wäre dann schon ein wenig doof.


Wichtig ist auf jeden Fall, dass die Qualität über Corsair/Antec Niveau liegt.


----------



## razzor1984 (3. August 2012)

@ruyven - Sorry fürs off Topic



Malustra schrieb:


> Bzgl. des 240ers, da muss ich mal schauen, wie der so wird.
> Mit den 240ern hab ich z.B. bei Corsair schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht,
> weil ich nur die warme Luft durch den Radiator pusten konnte.
> Bei den 120ern kann ich von außen kühle Luft ansaugen.
> ...


 
Ich gebe dir mal einen Tipp, les dir den Wakue-Guide von ruyven  durch. Wenn du mal genug Wissen durch das TUT erlangt hast, nochmals den Wakue - Guide/Configurations von Bash


----------



## FlasherBasher (5. August 2012)

Interessantes Teil. Bin aber für große Waküs.


----------

